# Which Habanos would you try?



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I've found a habanos dealer in Vietnam and I plan to stop and visit on my trip over there. My question is which one would you try? I would like the most bang for my buck.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Haha, wow, you are going to get about a million and one different answers here! My advice is to try something that you are curious about. I'm sure plenty of people will say RASS, but that's a smoke that you can come by VERY easily by trading. I'd try something different, something that gets less hype... I'd get one or two of the classics like the RYJ Churchill, H Upmann Sir Winston, Cohiba Lancero, Trinidad Fundadore, etc. I would not get a Boli PC, RASS, or Partagas Short. EVERYBODY has those... Granted, many people won't think that my mentioned selections are "bang for the buck" sticks, but they are classics, and IMHO should be tried before the run of the mill Havanas...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's kind of like asking what is the best car on the road. Ask 10 people and get 10 different answers. It's something you have to try for yourself to make a judgement. What I like, you may not and vice versa. Brandon had a great post about this type thing today. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147716

With that said, all of them. :ss


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

It depends on what you like now as to what you should try but I agree with trying all you can try while you are over there.

scottie


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

This thread is basically the bible for beginners. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672

Now, if you know a certain type of profile, vitola, etc that you may want people can more easily help you narrow it down.

Good luck.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

As someone whos father spent a long time in in south east asia and has many friends who are vietnamese, I will just say be carefull of counterfeits. Everything is copied over there and I mean everything.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

True. I guess I should've offered a little bit more info on my tastes. I like Partagas Spanish Rosado, Padron 1964, AF Sharks, RyJ Bully & Cohiba Siglo 1s. Sorry I had a Gator Fan moment (also known as a blond moment!) I guess I'm looking for BOTL's suggestions to the one CC that is a "MUST TRY". I'll try as many as funds will allow though!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

My recommendation was going to be a Partagas Serie D No. 4 but that is probably a highly counterfeited cigar. Might be better off to get a Diplomaticos #2 or a Bolivar Royal Corona that will probably not be counterfeit.

I've read that the counterfeiters usually make Montecristos, Partagas, Cohiba and Romeo y Julieta. Is this the case generally?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

krisko said:


> My recommendation was going to be a Partagas Serie D No. 4 but that is probably a highly counterfeited cigar. Might be better off to get a Diplomaticos #2 or a Bolivar Royal Corona that will probably not be counterfeit.
> 
> I've read that the counterfeiters usually make Montecristos, Partagas, Cohiba and Romeo y Julieta. Is this the case generally?


I would just buy from a reputable shop and not worry about it! If a guy is selling counterfeit cigars, he probably doesn't have any legitimate Havanas. So, if he's selling fake Cohibas, the Diplomaticos that he has probably aren't real either. The only way to guarantee legit smokes is to buy from a legit vendor.:2


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Try a RASS, Cohiba Siglo II (tubo), Upmann Mag 46, and Partagas Series D #4. That's a good start. :dr


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Trinidad Fundadore, period.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Just close your eyes and grab one. They ae all good just some better than others. If you are having fun and enjoying yourself just about any 
CC will taste good. Sometimes it is all in the mind.

Harland


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Anything but Guantanamera...


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Anything but Guantanamera...


:tpd: Would also avoid J Piedra, but others might disagree.

My thoughts/suggestions:

*HdM - Double Corona, Petite Robusto
*Cohiba - Sig III, Sig V, Sig VI
*Partagas - Short, or anything you see there that's long and slim
*Monte - #1, #3, or Especial 1 or 2
*Trinidad - Reyes
*VR - Classicos, Don Alejandro

That's just a smattering that, after you have a chance to read Dustin's thread (cited above), that I'd either reiterate or add to in the hopes that you'd find a few of them and give 'em a try. Some are iconic (HdM DC), others less so (Sig III), but all would be memorable smokes provided they're legit and in good condition when you get 'em. Enjoy your trip!:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> I've found a habanos dealer in Vietnam and I plan to stop and visit on my trip over there. My question is which one would you try? I would like the most bang for my buck.


Each brand has there lower priced cigars it always depends on the vitola smaller cigars are always cheaper.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> Anything but Guantanamera...


:r ... I've had these & liked them...lol ... which just backs up Harland's sentiment above.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

monsoon said:


> :r ... I've had these & liked them...lol ... which just backs up Harland's sentiment above.


:r Tell you what Doug, i'd take a damn ghurka over a guant any day of the week lol.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :r Tell you what Doug, i'd take a damn ghurka over a guant any day of the week lol.


You heard it here first, folks. 

Send all your Gurkhas to Joe. :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Im a big fan of anything Bolivar


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> :r Tell you what Doug, i'd take a damn ghurka over a guant any day of the week lol.


You do realize that statements like this could set you up for a poorly-made-yet-over-hyped-sub-par-blind-cigar challenge !! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

monsoon said:


> You do realize that statements like this could set you up for a poorly-made-yet-over-hyped-sub-par-blind-cigar challenge !! :r


How did I miss that!? I could be contestant number 2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> How did I miss that!? I could be contestant number 2!!!!!!!!!!


you just wanted to say that you're "number 2" 

As for suggestions, I would ask your tobacconist there or just randomly pick one that looks pretty. If you don't have much experience, anything you try is going to teach you something about your palate, Habanos, etc. Seriously, don't sweat it ... especially since it sounds like you may not know all that they have. Worst thing would be to get all hyped to try some cigar that someone here recommends (notice how big that list is already, btw), then have them not carry that cigar. That said:

For something lighter/off-the-beaten-path: QdO Coronas Claro
For old-style Havana flavor and strength: RyJ Cazadores
For a young cigar with some spice: Partagas SD4 or SdC #3
For a cheap lighter smoke perfect with coffee: Por Larranaga Panetelas


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Hopefully they will have a sampler available! I'd try any I could get my hands on!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I always pick something with the most visual and aromatic appeal. Doesn't hurt either if it's got a few years on it.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

monsoon said:


> You do realize that statements like this could set you up for a poorly-made-yet-over-hyped-sub-par-blind-cigar challenge !! :r


Did you disagree with the results or the challenge or the challenger? I may have missed an inside joke somewhere here (this happens to me a lot) but it doesn't seem to be in the spirit of this forum to attack a member who GAVE another member $100+ dollars in cigars to try.:2

If I missed the joke somewhere then I appologise.

As to the question of the original poster:
Partagas Lusi
Boli Gold Medal
Cohiba Lancero
Fundadore

These would be my suggestions if I were to only have 1. If you plan on several then my list might change some but would still contain these.

FYI judging by your list of NC's you and I have very simular tastes.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Ask the shop if they have anything that's a few years old.
Other than that, there is no right answer.
:2


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Try the Asian Regional Release cigars. :ss


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> Try the Asian Regional Release cigars. :ss


those wouldn't exactly be "most bang for the buck" - but they would be more unique than other choices...


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Try them all! :ss Thats my plan. It is going to take a while, but what the hell, I got time.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

muziq said:


> Would also avoid J Piedra, but others might disagree.


I'm with you there. They're a cheap CC and that's their only high point. I believe they are also short filler. Say no to short filler. :2


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Yeah, that's kind of like asking what is the best car on the road. Ask 10 people and get 10 different answers. It's something you have to try for yourself to make a judgement. What I like, you may not and vice versa. Brandon had a great post about this type thing today. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147716
> 
> With that said, all of them. :ss


:tpd:


----------

